# why is nearly everyone on this website male



## TyDye (Aug 18, 2018)

just wondering


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm not


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 18, 2018)

Gaming is still mostly played by men.


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

I would assume gaming is a male-dominated hobby, let alone console hacking or technical such and such found here. There's quite a few females on here, regardless. Just most are male, which is fairly normal for sites like this.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 18, 2018)

What kind of question is that? 

Because it's what the majority of people who became members are. Any other questions "MR.Resetti"


----------



## TyDye (Aug 18, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What kind of question is that?
> 
> Because it's what the majority of people who became members are. Any other questions "MR.Resetti"


why capitalize the "MR" in Mr.Resetti, don't assume im male and even if I am it shouldn't make a difference


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 18, 2018)

Im not male either. lol


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2018)

TyDye said:


> why capitalize the "MR" in Mr.Resetti, don't assume im male and even if I am it shouldn't make a difference


If it doesn't make a difference then why did you feel the need to create an entirely new thread just to ask why most people are male?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Why are there so many humans on Earth?


----------



## TyDye (Aug 18, 2018)

Seriel said:


> If it doesn't make a difference then why did you feel the need to create an entirely new thread just to ask why most people are male?


nice siggy, they have my favorite colors in them in fact, I even live by those colors


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2018)

TyDye said:


> nice siggy, they have my favorite colors in them in fact, I even live by those colors


Okay, that's nice


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

why are there so many white people in America

why are there so many fishies in the sea?

why are there so many French people in Canada?

et al


----------



## godreborn (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm an android sent back from the future.


----------



## migles (Aug 18, 2018)

because if a girl shows up i will instantly start to beg her to marry me
they run away from me :c


----------



## garyopa (Aug 18, 2018)

Sadly, there exists 'male-gamer-problem' so most trend to rather be on other sites that is a 'safe space' away from all the horrors that the 'male species' is sadly known for. 



> Black Girl Gamers is a online platform based community that aims to positively promote diversity and affect change within the gaming industry.  Initially created as a safe space in 2015, void of the sexism and racism (misogynoir) widely experienced in gaming, the platform has grown from its original purpose to become the hub for all things gaming from the black woman perspective. With a membership of 2400 multifaceted gamers, streamers and game developers that continues to grow, the BGG community has become a visible and impactful movement being featured in the press and on panels to provide insight into how Black Women experience gaming and how to progress forward.
> 
> Whether it’s providing rebuttal to those who see no offence in racist memes or giving advice on how to build a more inclusive community; BGG gives a voice to those who have been otherwise overlooked and have had to sometimes escape from the very activity they deem as escapism. Though the BGG community exists in a safe space, the movement is in no way exclusive.  Our community expands into public discords and streams to allow members and supporters to share and play together as one ‘BGG family’.


Quote Source: --> https://theblackgirlgamers.com/about-bgg/

And that reminds me, we need to support sites like BGG and others, and hopefully soon this 'male-gamer-problem' will become the minority and not the majority it is now, and we will see more 'girlgamers' on sites like this one.


----------



## TyDye (Aug 18, 2018)

yo


migles said:


> because if a girl shows up i will instantly start to beg her to marry me
> they run away from me :c


you legit just scared the heck outa me


----------



## garyopa (Aug 18, 2018)

We do have alot of wonderful 'girlgamers' here btw, like @SonyUSA


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

Why is nearly everyone on this website a user? It's almost like they've made accounts or something.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> Why is nearly everyone on this website a user? It's almost like they've made accounts or something.


Why does, like, every people have skin? It's almost like it's completely natural!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 18, 2018)

...I have mixed feelings about this thread XD


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Aug 18, 2018)

Because I was born male I guess


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

why does almost every person on the internet have a furry/anime avatar


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> why does almost every person on the internet have a furry/anime avatar


Because we can't all have jelly avatars


----------



## Daggot (Aug 18, 2018)

Why are there so many shit threads on this website?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Because we can't all have jelly avatars


Well played.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Because we can't all have jelly avatars



You know whats funny about that. I was just going to ask him how he got out of my refrigerator. I have smuckers strawberry jam in there. Or at least I thought i did. lol


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 18, 2018)

cus boys are <З


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

I can't believe this is the highest viewed thread on the site lol men be desperate for the chicks yo


----------



## linuxares (Aug 18, 2018)

For me, on the internet, everyone is a cat until proven different. Never the less, Chary kind of summed it up pretty nicely.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> I can't believe this is the highest viewed thread on the site lol men be desperate for the chicks yo


Trust me, the struggle is real -.-


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> You know whats funny about that. I was just going to ask him how he got out of my refrigerator. I have smuckers strawberry jam in there. Or at least I thought i did. lol


don't eat me :-(


----------



## migles (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> I can't believe this is the highest viewed thread on the site lol men be desperate for the chicks yo


its probably me, refreshing it 1000 times a second to check if some cute girl did come ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Girls don't game as much as guys. I have met a few girl gamers but I just haven't met very many in general. Here, on PSN, irl.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> don't eat me :-(



I wont dont worry.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 18, 2018)

is it just me or anyone else thinks Mr Resettie has lonely saturday nights? XD


----------



## linuxares (Aug 18, 2018)

World of Warcraft have a quite big female community.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

gamer girls are hot


----------



## garyopa (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Why does, like, every people have skin? It's almost like it's completely natural!



Not all users here have 'skin' any more.....


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 18, 2018)

Cause it's Game BOOOYYYEEEE Advance Temp, not Game GIRLY GIRL, I'm just being a dick, there is a war against women in society because men are forced to deal with problems that they were never prepared for, I wish I was raised better to understand women as people rather than the "other."  It's a tough road to put your own bullshit aside in order to better understand the struggles of others


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Sadly, there exists 'male-gamer-problem' so most trend to rather be on other sites that is a 'safe space' away from all the horrors that the 'male species' is sadly known for.
> 
> 
> Quote Source: --> https://theblackgirlgamers.com/about-bgg/
> ...



1. Male is not a species. Its a sex/gender.
2. If you need a safe space unironically, you are either thin-skinned, or have certain mental problems(Or maybe even both).
3. Goodbye, oh soygal.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 18, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> Girls don't game as much as guys. I have met a few girl gamers but I just haven't met very many in general. Here, on PSN, irl.


I've known a few who just don't use voice online, or else they need a stick to fend off all the attention. Really sucks, actually, some of the best times I've had playing Halo is with mixed-gendered teams, if for the banter than anything else.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> 1. Male is not a species. Its a sex/gender.
> 2. If you need a safe space unironically, you are either thin-skinned, or have certain mental problems(Or maybe even both).
> 3. Goodbye Soygal.


Soyboys and Soygals are a species in and of themselves. I refer to them as "subhumans" but to each their own.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 18, 2018)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I've known a few who just don't use voice online, or else they need a stick to fend off all the attention. Really sucks, actually, some of the best times I've had playing Halo is with mixed-gendered teams, if for the banter than anything else.


I have played with a few, and have had a generally good time. I don't discriminate lol. There are bad ones too, just like with guys.


----------



## garyopa (Aug 18, 2018)

Truth is, girls are too busy playing and enjoying their video gaming consoles and handhelds, then to be sitting at keyboards like dicks, trolling and making shitty threads on forums, they have better things to do with their wonderful lives.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 18, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I have played with a few, and have had a generally good time. I don't discriminate lol. There are bad ones too, just like with guys.


Exactly.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

Look at the world population, there are more women than men.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 18, 2018)

The vast majority of girls don't have hobbies.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The vast majority of girls don't have hobbies.


[Activates SOYBOY powers]

Ahem. Wrong. You are only stereotyping women. They have feelings you know. Frickin Nazi. /s


----------



## godreborn (Aug 18, 2018)

posts, posts, too many posts.  clicks "unwatch thread" button.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The vast majority of girls don't have hobbies.


Source though: Oh I know it slipped out of your ass


----------



## Leobgood (Aug 18, 2018)

Blah, Blah, Blah anecdotal evidence of women in gaming and the thirsty soy bois who think pandering to them will get them somewhere.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Leobgood said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah anecdotal evidence of women in gaming and the thirsty soy bois who think pandering to them will get them somewhere.


what if those soy boys were actually looking for some feminazi femititties????


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The vast majority of girls don't have hobbies.


Yeah, we're too busy shopping and being in the kitchen to have a hobby, I forgot.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Yeah, we're too busy shopping and being in the kitchen to have a hobby, I forgot.


You forgot looking after the children and cleaning up the house :thinking:


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Yeah, we're too busy shopping and being in the kitchen to have a hobby, I forgot.


What are you doing here Chary, get back in the kitchen!
im sorry dont hurt me


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 18, 2018)

girls can still kick ass in Pokemon even Yugioh I was victim in both games but yeah I agree with Jelly I'm very much attracted to a girl that games, I mean I rather have a Waifu who kicks my Ass in CoD or other games then bitches and nags about my gaming habits,thats why i have a mom >.>


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

chrisrlink said:


> girls can still kick ass in Pokemon even Yugioh I was victim in both games but yeah I agree with Jelly I'm very much attracted to a girl that games


that was a joke my man

I wouldn't mind a girl who plays video games but at this point I think literally every girl who is my age has played at least one game, and that's good enough


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 18, 2018)

People that say "soyboy" are probably 2 steps away from renting a ryder van like @ toronto


----------



## migles (Aug 18, 2018)

yuyuyup said:


> Cause it's Game BOOOYYYEEEE Advance Temp, not Game GIRLY GIRL,


that just reminds me
hey, can someone tell thoose SJW crazy people and force nintendo to apologize in the tweeter about the "game BOY" being a super sexist console name?
it would be really funny to see that happening


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Yeah, we're too busy shopping and being in the kitchen to have a hobby, I forgot.


Oh shit.
It's on.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

migles said:


> that just reminds me
> hey, can someone tell thoose SJW crazy people and force nintendo to apologize in the tweeter about the "game BOY" being a super sexist console name?
> it would be really funny to see that happening



brb contacting everyone in reswitched


----------



## Leobgood (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> what if those soy boys were actually looking for some feminazi femititties????



 I'm Laughing!!! I never suspected!


----------



## Lacius (Aug 18, 2018)

This video has a lot of good information on why video games _appear_ to be played primarily by males.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 18, 2018)

at first i thought this would be a sexual harassment topic but this turned out alright


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

aaaaaaaaa every second 10 posts are made. unwatching, bye.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Lacius said:


> This video has a lot of good information on why video games _appear_ to be played primarily by males.



>Adam Ruins Everything


In actuality, games were targeted first to boys as a cool new toy to play with. ROB was a robot, and mainly only boys play with those kinds of toys, and that way of thinking is still commonly held up.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Aug 18, 2018)

Why are there so many /pol/ users here?


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 18, 2018)

migles said:


> that just reminds me
> hey, can someone tell thoose SJW crazy people and force nintendo to apologize in the tweeter about the "game BOY" being a super sexist console name?
> it would be really funny to see that happening


 that reminds me don't they have something called a (super) femicom sorry bad joke


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

BiggieCheese said:


> Why are there so many /pol/ users here?


because /pol/ is still better than the SJW way of thinking.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2018)

Threads like this are beyond cringey. It'll never cease to amaze me that people can't use their hopefully somewhat functional brain to figure out such a complex and mysterious question.

Why IS a forum for a male dominated hobby so dominated by males. That's a real head scratcher that is.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Aug 18, 2018)

This thread pissed me the fµ¢k off when I first read it. I'm glad no one took it seriously.

I need to lower my intake of caffeine or something, cause the rage I had was really high on this one.


----------



## Gimzie (Aug 18, 2018)

< who gives a shit gif goes here >


----------



## samjef3ds (Aug 18, 2018)

There could be transgender male or females on here thought hmm just a thought anyway pointless thread Google would have been better to asked this question.


----------



## CockToboggan (Aug 18, 2018)

Vahnyyz said:


> This thread pissed me the fµ¢k off when I first read it. I'm glad no one took it seriously.
> 
> I need to lower my intake of caffeine or something, cause the rage I had was really high on this one.


So you got angry at a bait thread? Honestly, that's quite sad. Calm down.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

samjef3ds said:


> There could be transgender male or females on here thought hmm just a thought anyway pointless thread Google would have been better to asked this question.


***googles "why is everyone in gbatemp male"***
***gets this thread***
:thinking:


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

samjef3ds said:


> There could be transgender male or females on here thought hmm just a thought anyway pointless thread Google would have been better to asked this question.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 18, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> >Hurr durr everyone I don't like is a troll
> Wow, nice logic, fool. Go ahead and use the race card crap on me or whatever. Or get therapy, which you probably won't do anyway.
> 
> >Not femicommie
> ...


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...cebook-post-may-link-suspect-with-incel-group
* Toronto van attack: Facebook post may link suspect to misogynist 'incel' subculture *
Post appears to connect alleged killer with ‘incel’, or ‘involuntary celibate’, communities that have made sexual frustration the basis for misogyny


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2018)

BiggieCheese said:


> Why are there so many /pol/ users here?


Nice assumption there. I used to use /pol/ from time to time more often than now, I'll admit. /pol/ was never the only 4chan board I use fyi.


JellyPerson said:


> because /pol/ is still better than the SJW way of thinking.


Sure that, but sadly both 4/pol/ and 8/pol/ have been substantially deluded thanks in part to massive redditor influx, personal delusions about the current president, and many users on there still holding on to kosher conservatism.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 140366


I'm kinda amazed at how quickly google stays on top of these, this thread is still really recent


----------



## nonamejohn (Aug 18, 2018)

It doesn't matter in the least, your question.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Sure that, but sadly both 4/pol/ and 8/pol/ have been substantially deluded thanks in part to massive redditor influx, personal delusions about the current president, and many users on there still holding on to kosher conservatism.


As I said, it's still better. There's nothing worse than an SJW.


----------



## samjef3ds (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> ***googles "why is everyone in gbatemp male"***
> ***gets this thread***
> :thinking:





Seriel said:


> I'm kinda amazed at how quickly google stays on top of these, this thread is still really recent


Google quick then!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

samjef3ds said:


> Maybe in a few days
> 
> Google quick then!


did you not see @Chary's post my dude


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 18, 2018)

yuyuyup said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...cebook-post-may-link-suspect-with-incel-group
> * Toronto van attack: Facebook post may link suspect to misogynist 'incel' subculture *
> Post appears to connect alleged killer with ‘incel’, or ‘involuntary celibate’, communities that have made sexual frustration the basis for misogyny


Oh okay then-
>www.theguardian.com
Nice try with your overall kosher left-leaning source. I myself do not believe in incel. now Please fuck off with your virtue signaling and drivel.


----------



## samjef3ds (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> did you not see @Chary's post my dude


Yes I did Thanks.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 18, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> Oh okay then-
> >www.theguardian.com
> Nice try with your overall kosher left-leaning source. I myself do not believe in incel. now Please fuck off with your virtue signaling and drivel.


It's true I'm a virtuous man, thank you


----------



## samjef3ds (Aug 18, 2018)

Define Nearly with a percentage to back this up original poster?


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Aug 18, 2018)

Why is nearly everyone on this website a filthy pirate?


----------



## Kingy (Aug 18, 2018)

yuyuyup said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...cebook-post-may-link-suspect-with-incel-group
> * Toronto van attack: Facebook post may link suspect to misogynist 'incel' subculture *
> Post appears to connect alleged killer with ‘incel’, or ‘involuntary celibate’, communities that have made sexual frustration the basis for misogyny


Yes- clearly everyone who uses "soyboy" is one step away from commiting vehicle attacks and are definetly incels! Makes perfect sense of course.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 18, 2018)

Sophie-bear said:


> Why is nearly everyone on this website a filthy pirate?


I have you know, I actually shower. So I'm a clean pirate!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Sophie-bear said:


> Why is nearly everyone on this website a filthy pirate?


Arr ye mateys! We be sailing the seven currently functioning romsites!


----------



## samjef3ds (Aug 18, 2018)

Sophie-bear said:


> Why is nearly everyone on this website a filthy pirate?


Who says pirates don't wash?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

samjef3ds said:


> Who says pirates don't wash?







SEP 21, 2009

12:00 AM
If you've seen the "Pirates of the Caribbean" movies, you might think that most pirates died by having dangerous objects rip through their bodies. However, swords, guns and cannonballs were not what sent most pirates to Davy Jones' locker (meaning, to their death). Instead, a pirate's greatest enemy was disease: food poisoning, malnutrition, infection. Here are a few of the conditions that the seafaring scoundrels had to contend with.

• Scurvy. Pirates often spent long periods of time at sea. Because electricity and refrigerators had not been invented, there was little they could do to preserve food. Therefore, their diet included meat, biscuits, rotten vegetables, stale water and rat droppings! Scurvy is a disease that results from a lack of vitamin C, which is abundant in fruits and vegetables. Symptoms include bleeding gums, fatigue, diarrhea, rotted teeth that fall out and death.

• Infection. Everyone in the 18th century had to put up with limited medical care. No one knew that germs caused infection or that there were simple ways to treat infections. Many pirates died from blood poisoning after injuries that could be easily treated today. On top of that, pirates lived in close quarters, so it was easy for infection to spread from one person to another. This would lead to epidemics of the flu, diarrhea and other contagious diseases on a ship. (Keep in mind that there were no toilets on pirate ships, which meant that the crew had to deposit their bodily products directly into the ocean -- and I doubt that anyone washed their hands after they went to the "bathroom.")


Pirates did.


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

Sophie-bear said:


> Why is nearly everyone on this website a filthy pirate?


Cuz we do what we want cuz a pirate is free!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Chary said:


> Cuz we do what we want cuz a pirate is free!


obligatory post


----------



## mrdude (Aug 18, 2018)

Probably because most females have better things to do in their life, such as looking after babies, going to their friends/boyfriends/fiance house. If married - doing married stuff, watching soaps and reality crap on TV.

Also females brains work differently from males - men tend to be gamers/invent stuff/do DIY and engineering type stuff, etc. Where females seem to better carers, have more empathy and don't waste their time playing crap games when they could be catching up with 'gossip' from their friends.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Probably because most females have better things to do in their life, such as looking after babies, going to their friends/boyfriends/fiance house. If married - doing married stuff, watching soaps and reality crap on TV.
> 
> Also females brains work differently from males - men tend to be gamers/invent stuff/do DIY and engineering type stuff, etc. Where females seem to better carers, have more empathy and don't waste their time playing crap games when they could be catching up with 'gossip' from their friends.


Yes, all women LOVE washing dishes and LOVE making food and LOVE cleaning up after their husbands.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 18, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Probably because most females have better things to do in their life, such as looking after babies, going to their friends/boyfriends/fiance house. If married - doing married stuff, watching soaps and reality crap on TV.
> 
> Also females brains work differently from males - men tend to be gamers/invent stuff/do DIY and engineering type stuff, etc. Where females seem to better carers, have more empathy and don't waste their time playing crap games when they could be catching up with 'gossip' from their friends.


You my good sir haven't meet a teenager today then?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2018)

Seriel said:


> I'm not


----------



## mrdude (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Yes, all women LOVE washing dishes and LOVE making food and LOVE cleaning up after their husbands.


 Some of them do, they also like staying in the house and sending their husbands out to work while they get up around 10/11am, go to their friends and have coffee and biscuits - then in the afternoon, chuck some washing in a machine (that a man invented), and then claim that they 'have never stopped all day'. Generally once the man has taken crap at work all day - he comes home tired, sits down and then is forced to listen to some nagging about something or other - then forced to watch some shit on TV such as 'celebrity big brother', or Eastenders, just before going to bed and told, 'It's that time of the month again'.

Don't get me wrong - I love women, and if I ever get reincarnated - I'm coming back as one (minus the crazy mode), as they have life far/far easier than men - even though they think they don't.


----------



## ry755 (Aug 18, 2018)

What even is this thread


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Some of them do, they also like staying in the house and sending their husbands out to work while they get up around 10/11am, go to their friends and have coffee and biscuits - then in the afternoon, chuck some washing in a machine (that a man invented), and then claim that they 'have never stopped all day'. Generally once the man has taken crap at work all day - he comes home tired, sits down and then is forced to listen to some nagging about something or other - then forced to watch some shit on TV such as 'celebrity big brother', or Eastenders, just before going to bed and told, 'It's that time of the month again'.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love women, and if I ever get reincarnated - I'm coming back as one (minus the crazy mode), as they have life far/far easier than men - even though they think they don't.


I'm not a soyboy, but Jesus Christ that is wrong. They have to deal with children's bullshit, especially if they're still babies. Amd they still have to clean up a ton of stuff, et al


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Some of them do, they also like staying in the house and sending their husbands out to work while they get up around 10/11am, go to their friends and have coffee and biscuits - then in the afternoon, chuck some washing in a machine (that a man invented), and then claim that they 'have never stopped all day'. Generally once the man has taken crap at work all day - he comes home tired, sits down and then is forced to listen to some nagging about something or other - then forced to watch some shit on TV such as 'celebrity big brother', or Eastenders, just before going to bed and told, 'It's that time of the month again'.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love women, and if I ever get reincarnated - I'm coming back as one (minus the crazy mode), as they have life far/far easier than men - even though they think they don't.



Found the incel


----------



## Maiken (Aug 18, 2018)

On things like GBAtemp, I'm a gamer first, woman second. Don't always feel like being treated as a 'girl gamer' and all the things that come with it.

And as often: I read more than I post.

But the biggest question I have: do we actually know many woman are on GBAtemp and what % is female?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Some of them do, they also like staying in the house and sending their husbands out to work while they get up around 10/11am, go to their friends and have coffee and biscuits - then in the afternoon, chuck some washing in a machine (that a man invented), and then claim that they 'have never stopped all day'. Generally once the man has taken crap at work all day - he comes home tired, sits down and then is forced to listen to some nagging about something or other - then forced to watch some shit on TV such as 'celebrity big brother', or Eastenders, just before going to bed and told, 'It's that time of the month again'.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I love women, and if I ever get reincarnated - I'm coming back as one (minus the crazy mode), as they have life far/far easier than men - even though they think they don't.


Elliot Rodger is still alive?


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Some of them do, they also like staying in the house and sending their husbands out to work while they get up around 10/11am, go to their friends and have coffee and biscuits


I'm sorry, I didn't know I got in a time machine and went to 1935.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

Maiken said:


> On things like GBAtemp, I'm a gamer first, woman second. Don't always feel like being treated as a 'girl gamer' and all the things that come with it.
> 
> And as often: I read more than I post. Do we actually know many woman are on GBAtemp and what % is female?


First of all: that's respectable. good job.
Second of all: I estimate it's like 30-40% women and 60-70% men.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 18, 2018)

Kingy_ said:


> Yes- clearly everyone who uses "soyboy" is one step away from commiting vehicle attacks and are definetly incels! Makes perfect sense of course.


Well it's true, all that anti-woman/anti-jewish crap comes from 4chan users trying to justify trading child porn on their favorite website


----------



## Chary (Aug 18, 2018)

Maiken said:


> On things like GBAtemp, I'm a gamer first, woman second. Don't always feel like being treated as a 'girl gamer' and all the things that come with it.
> 
> And as often: I read more than I post.
> 
> But the biggest question I have: do we actually know many woman are on GBAtemp and what % is female?


If we treat everyone's profile gender as true, I'm sure there's some way to average it out somehow. Seems like a lot of effort tho lol. 

I counted the users with genders in this thread alone: 26 males, 6 females


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

yuyuyup said:


> Well it's true, all that anti-woman/anti-jewish crap comes from 4chan users trying to justify trading child porn on their favorite website


I consider incel-ism a mental problem. And 4chan's always been anti-Jew and we'll anti-everything.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> If we treat everyone's profile gender as true, I'm sure there's some way to average it out somehow. Seems like a lot of effort tho lol.
> 
> I counted the users with genders in this thread alone: 26 males, 6 females


A GBAtemp census? Count me in!


----------



## Maiken (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I estimate it's like 30-40% women and 60-70% men.



That makes this whole thing even more confusing. 
It's not a 50-50%, but "why is nearly everyone on this website male" just isn't true with those numbers.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2018)

Make a poll about it, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I consider incel-ism a mental problem. And 4chan's always been anti-Jew and we'll anti-everything.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Exactly, anti-jewish anti-women, they're trading child porn on your favorite site 4chan with the rest of the other pedophiles


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 18, 2018)

ngl a GBAtemp census sounds like a good idea

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



yuyuyup said:


> Exactly, anti-jewish anti-women, they're trading child porn on your favorite site 4chan with the rest of the other pedophiles


well ok then


----------



## Seriel (Aug 18, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> ngl a GBAtemp census sounds like a good idea


In this day and age, whoever is running it will be accused of collecting and selling information or something


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> In this day and age, whoever is running it will be accused of collecting and selling information or something


True, but im sure the person who would run it can see the information anyway.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 19, 2018)

This topic is a dumpster fire. Holy shit I didn't know the Eof had a mental health problem this bad.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> This topic is a dumpster fire. Holy shit I didn't know the Eof had a mental health problem this bad.


Believe it or not the was originally in Off topic chat


----------



## Seriel (Aug 19, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> This topic is a dumpster fire. Holy shit I didn't know the Eof had a mental health problem this bad.


The worst part is that it used to be general off-topic :^)


----------



## garyopa (Aug 19, 2018)

Darn it, this thread was going along great, now those nasty-male-only-trolls upset they can't score some girl gamers, have caused this thread to move into 'edge of the forum' area, which just proves ends of proving the whole point in the first place, girls can't hang out here as the rest of us end of wrecking the whole space.

time to freeze myself, and set the timer to thaw me out in year 2318, maybe it will take at least that long for this problem to be solved.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 19, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Darn it, this thread was going along great, now those nasty-male-only-trolls upset they can't score some girl gamers, have caused this thread to move into 'edge of the forum' area, which just proves ends of proving the whole point in the first place, girls can't hang out here as the rest of us end of wrecking the whole space.
> 
> time to freeze myself, and set the timer to thaw me out in year 2318, maybe it will take at least that long for this problem to be solved.



Say hi to the all cats that took over the earth for me. Make sure you freeze some cat treats in there too. Its very likely you can bribe them with the bait.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Darn it, this thread was going along great, now those nasty-male-only-trolls upset they can't score some girl gamers, have caused this thread to move into 'edge of the forum' area, which just proves ends of proving the whole point in the first place, girls can't hang out here as the rest of us end of wrecking the whole space.
> 
> time to freeze myself, and set the timer to thaw me out in year 2318, maybe it will take at least that long for this problem to be solved.



This is even cringier than incel posts


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

Protip : Don't go after a gamer girl, get a normal girl and slowly convert them over a number of years.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Protip : Don't go after a gamer girl, get a normal girl and slowly convert them over a number of years.


It's easier because normal girls are more common


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

@JellyPerson Exactly mate at the moment my wife ( is it wrong i hear Borat saying that every fucking time i say it? ) is completing ori and the blind forest over and over again


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> [Activates SOYBOY powers]
> 
> Ahem. Wrong. You are only stereotyping women. They have feelings you know. Frickin Nazi. /s


Man, are 14 year-old of nowadays this balls-less that they need to attempt to start fight on the Internet just because they feel like some random stranger hurt the feelings of something they could fuck in the future?


Megadriver94 said:


> Source though: Oh I know it slipped out of your ass


See my reply above. Also https://m.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2010/12/20/why-don-t-women-have-hobbies_n_7415032.html


Chary said:


> Yeah, we're too busy shopping and being in the kitchen to have a hobby, I forgot.


Can you honestly tell me that there are other reasons on why there aren't that many girls here?
Women have different interests than men, this includes having hobbies or not. Considering this objective fact as somehow an "attack" to women is extremely shallow and narcissistic.

Ps note that I wrote "the vast majority" in the original message, not that ALL women are the same.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Man, are 14 year-old of nowadays this balls-less that they need to attempt to start fight on the Internet just because they feel like some random stranger hurt the feelings of something they could fuck in the future


do you not get "joke"


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> do you not get "joke"


Leave the "jokes" to adults, kid.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Leave the "jokes" to adults, kid.


Since when was there a rule that only adults could make a joke? Stop being an asshat.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

#shotsfired 

* gets popcorn *


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Since when was there a rule that only adults could make a joke? Stop being an asshat.


Adults make jokes
teenagers making "jokes" are actually intimidating others


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Adults make jokes
> teenagers making "jokes" are actually intimidating others


And where's your source, Nocto?


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 19, 2018)

garyopa said:


> Darn it, this thread was going along great, now those nasty-male-only-trolls upset they can't score some girl gamers, have caused this thread to move into 'edge of the forum' area, which just proves ends of proving the whole point in the first place, girls can't hang out here as the rest of us end of wrecking the whole space.
> 
> time to freeze myself, and set the timer to thaw me out in year 2318, maybe it will take at least that long for this problem to be solved.





JellyPerson said:


> Since when was there a rule that only adults could make a joke? Stop being an asshat.


You're arguing with your own side over semantics


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

yuyuyup said:


> You're arguing with your own side over semantics


oh ok


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> And where's your source, Nocto?


I dont have source
except personal experience


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont have source
> except personal experience


My point exactly :-)


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont have source
> except personal experience



you could say it's his personal source


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

It's ok guys he'll just go watch some random streamer soon and forget everything about this thread because gen Z kids don't have memory.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> It's ok guys he'll just go watch some random streamer soon and forget everything about this thread because gen Z kids don't have memory.


A: Twitch sucks
B: I have 32GB of it on my phone, DISPROVED.

Go away, baby boomer wannabe.


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Can you honestly tell me that there are other reasons on why there aren't that many girls here?





Chary said:


> I would assume gaming is a male-dominated hobby, let alone console hacking or technical such and such found here. There's quite a few females on here, regardless. Just most are male, which is fairly normal for sites like this.


Gee it's almost like it's the second post of the whole thread.

You're saying, however:



Song of storms said:


> The vast majority of girls don't have hobbies.



That most women don't have hobbies at all. Which is hilariously weird to even claim.



Song of storms said:


> Women have different interests than men, this includes having hobbies or not.


So women can have interests, but they can't pursue those interests in the form of making them into hobbies? What does that even mean. 



Song of storms said:


> Considering this objective fact as somehow an "attack" to women is extremely shallow and narcissistic.



Did I ever say it was an attack? I think I was facetious and laughed my head off at it with @Seriel instead. You're the one kinda coming off overly serious here if anything.  



Song of storms said:


> Leave the "jokes" to adults, kid.





JellyPerson said:


> Since when was there a rule that only adults could make a joke? Stop being an asshat.


Nothing personnel, kid.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nothing personnel, kid.


Coldsteel the Hedgeheg is my favorite Sonic character. He is the epitome of awesomeness.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

mrdude said:


> Probably because most females have better things to do in their life, such as looking after babies, going to their friends/boyfriends/fiance house. If married - doing married stuff, watching soaps and reality crap on TV.
> 
> Also females brains work differently from males - men tend to be gamers/invent stuff/do DIY and engineering type stuff, etc. Where females seem to better carers, have more empathy and don't waste their time playing crap games when they could be catching up with 'gossip' from their friends.


What if I told you that I am a women, who doesn't have a child and doesn't want a child, doesn't watch soaps nor reality TV? What if I also told you that my girlfriend and I both are gamers and I am well known on the forums for my knowledge of electronics? What if I told you that your believes are full shit?


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What if I told you that I am a women, who doesn't have a child and doesn't want a child, doesn't watch soaps nor reality TV? What if I also told you that my girlfriend and I both are gamers and I am well known on the forums for my knowledge of electronics? What if I told you that your believes are full shit?


Then you're not a woman!!! Now come back and join me in in the kitchen for making sammiches for everyone.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What if I told you that I am a women, who doesn't have a child and doesn't want a child, doesn't watch soaps nor reality TV? What if I also told you that my girlfriend and I both are gamers and I am well known on the forums for my knowledge of electronics? What if I told you that your believes are full shit?


you aren't a woman!!!!!!!!! games are for MEN ONLY!!!!!


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> you aren't a woman!!!!!!!!! games are for MEN ONLY!!!!!



Are you saying that my hello kitty games are for men? lol


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Then you're not a woman!!! Now come back and join me in in the kitchen for making sammiches for everyone.


The thing about being a lesbian is that my girlfriend and I keep making sandwiches, but we don't know what do with them. 
We threw several of them at raccoons recently because our women brains told us to.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Gee it's almost like it's the second post of the whole thread.
> 
> You're saying, however:
> 
> ...


- you didn't give any explanation on why there are more men than women in the site, just that's "normal" for some reason
- I'm not saying what women can and can't do, all I did was stating a fact. There's a difference between having an interest and having a hobby. If you don't know it, you prove my point.

And yes, nothing personal. I'm not attacking anybody or being disrespectful here, while some white Knights tried to impress the few women here instead by attacking me viciously, calling me a nazi and rudely asking for sources (which I provided).


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Are you saying that my hello kitty games are for men? lol



Yes! Only the most hardcore manliest men play Hello Kitty


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Yes! Only the most hardcore manliest men play Hello Kitty



Thats amazing! Those men need to come on over to temp.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Thats amazing! Those men need to come on over to temp.



I'm here, but I'm sorry to disappoint you but im very much taken, but i loved Hello Kitty Happy Party Pals for the GBA


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> - you didn't give any explanation on why there are more men than women in the site, just that's "normal" for some reason
> - I'm not saying what women can and can't do, all I did was stating a fact. There's a difference between having an interest and having a hobby. If you don't know it, you prove my point.
> 
> And yes, nothing personal. I'm not attacking anybody or being disrespectful here, while some white Knights tried to impress the few women here instead by attacking me viciously, calling me a nazi and rudely asking for sources (which I provided).


Gaming has always been a male marketed hobby. Just like how sewing has always been a female hobby. That's how culture has been for decades. Now, thing's are changing a little bit, as gender stereotypes get rightfully muddled. Women either aren't going to bother with games because it's a guy thing and guys aren't open to women doing guy things, or because they don't grow up with them. 

It's not like women see a PlayStation on the ground and run screaming because their brains are hard wired to not like them by nature. 

Re: hobbies

Webster: a pursuit outside one's regular occupation engaged in especially for relaxation 

Writing is just a hobby of his.
 

Her _hobbies_ include gardening and bird-watching.
So, by your definition, against the actual dictionary's, most women can only have interests. And this, supposedly, is a fact. So, writing or birdwatching are interests for women, and yet, for men, they are hobbies? Ok then.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> I'm here, but I'm sorry to disappoint you but im very much taken, but i loved Hello Kitty Happy Party Pals for the GBA



I was just poking fun. lol Im taken too actually, were going to be celebrating 8 years together next month. Thanks for entertaining me. haha I legit had the best laugh ever. I almost died from laughter.


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Are you saying that my hello kitty games are for men? lol


You don't understand!!!! The testosterone laced action of the hello kitty universe is the manliest thing I've ever experienced. 

LOOK ME IN THE EYE AND TELL ME THIS ISNT PEAK MANLINESS


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> You don't understand!!!! The testosterone laced action of the hello kitty universe is the manliest thing I've ever experienced.
> 
> LOOK ME IN THE EYE AND TELL ME THIS ISNT PEAK MANLINESS
> 
> View attachment 140384



I cant look you in the eye without laughing. Im so sorry.


----------



## mrdude (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> What if I told you that I am a women, who doesn't have a child and doesn't want a child, doesn't watch soaps nor reality TV? What if I also told you that my girlfriend and I both are gamers and I am well known on the forums for my knowledge of electronics? What if I told you that your believes are full shit?



What if I told you - I don't care about your personal circumstances or care if you are into licking minge! I know from a long life and personal experience what women are like in general having served with them in the Forces, worked with them, had lots of girlfriends, been married, know my friends wifes, have friends that are women. I don't need you to tell me - so get over yourself, you don't speak for the entire world women population.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Skittyusedcovet said:


> Are you saying that my hello kitty games are for men? lol


Yes. (No.)


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> You don't understand!!!! The testosterone laced action of the hello kitty universe is the manliest thing I've ever experienced.
> 
> LOOK ME IN THE EYE AND TELL ME THIS ISNT PEAK MANLINESS
> 
> View attachment 140384


My best Rocket League car is called "Pretty cute takomi" and looks like a princess!

https://i.imgur.com/OgTPmQj.png - Here it is blue, if I had a screenshot when it's in the orange team, it's super pink! And it shoots out hearts as boost and rainbows as tiremarks. Fucking girly car? Nah man! Manly as fuck!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

mrdude said:


> What if I told you - I don't care about your personal circumstances or care if you are into licking minge! I know from a long life and personal experience what women are like in general having served with them in the Forces, worked with them, had lots of girlfriends, been married, know my friends wifes, have friends that are women. I don't need you to tell me - so get over yourself, you don't speak for the entire world women population.


I am going to take a guess and say that your attention has something to do with why you aren't married anymore


Chary said:


> You don't understand!!!! The testosterone laced action of the hello kitty universe is the manliest thing I've ever experienced.
> 
> LOOK ME IN THE EYE AND TELL ME THIS ISNT PEAK MANLINESS
> 
> View attachment 140384


Armstrong approved!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

gay or no gay?????


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> - you didn't give any explanation on why there are more men than women in the site, just that's "normal" for some reason
> - I'm not saying what women can and can't do, all I did was stating a fact. There's a difference between having an interest and having a hobby. If you don't know it, you prove my point.
> 
> And yes, nothing personal. I'm not attacking anybody or being disrespectful here, while some white Knights tried to impress the few women here instead by attacking me viciously, calling me a nazi and rudely asking for sources (which I provided).



I'm sure women are just waiting in droves to throw themselves at whoever might question your hilarious and flimsy posts.
Oh and I'm not being disrespectful or attacking anybody. (apparently you can just say that and it magically makes it true)


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> I'm sure women are just waiting in droves to throw themselves at whoever might question your hilarious and flimsy posts.
> Oh and I'm not being disrespectful or attacking anybody. (apparently you can just say that and it magically makes it true)


And we have the beta cuck implying to people making legitimate points that they don't get laid, and use that as main argument. We've gone full circle here.


----------



## garyopa (Aug 19, 2018)

Here is Ninja's (the world's #1 gamer) reason why we 'can not' all just get along:



> “I don’t play with female gamers,” says Tyler “Ninja” Blevins, Twitch’s biggest streamer and one of the faces of the _Fortnite_ fandom. This edict may be surprising to hear, especially as emphatically as Blevins said it when we spoke at a recent Samsung event.
> 
> Though Blevins isn’t shy about being married, and his more than 10 million subscribers include people of every gender identity, the internet’s love of gossip has convinced the Twitch star not to invite women to participate in his _Fortnite Battle Royale_ livestreams. With fame comes scrutiny of every thing you say or do, he suggested, and that can sometimes lead to questions about who you’re sleeping or flirting with on the sly.
> 
> “If I have one conversation with one female streamer where we’re playing with one another, and even if there’s a hint of flirting, that is going to be taken and going to be put on every single video and be clickbait forever,” Blevins told Polygon.


Source: https://www.polygon.com/2018/8/11/17675738/ninja-twitch-female-gamers


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> And we have the beta cuck implying to people making legitimate points that they don't get laid, and use that as main argument. We've gone full circle here.


Did you just use the words "beta cuck" unironically? Didn't know Alex Jones was on GBAtemp.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 19, 2018)

I like that this thread became incels vs. fedora tippers.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I like that this thread became incels vs. fedora tippers.


wasn't Elliot Rodger both or am I mistaken


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

samjef3ds said:


> There could be transgender male or females on here thought hmm just a thought anyway pointless thread Google would have been better to asked this question.


Indeed there are transgender male/females on this very site 3 that I know of. Myself being 1 of the 3.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> wasn't Elliot Rodger both or am I mistaken


Probably started as one if those male apologist fedora tipping feminists, but realozed it wasn't getting him anywhere and did a full 180


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Probably started as one if those male apologist fedora tipping feminists, but realozed it wasn't getting him anywhere and did a full 180


Ah. Alright.

Wait a second. No. I read his manifesto, he was never a male apologist feminist.
According to Urban dictionary (wew),

fedora tipper
A self-righteous, pseudo-classy angstheist


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> I like that this thread became incels vs. fedora tippers.


The beta cuck and the white knight kid were the icing on the cake. It has to expected though. Most boys are horny and want to impress girls even on the Internet, no matter the cost. No need to attempt any kind of conversation in this thread with that kind of filth. It's like trying to bring Tarzan back to civilization lol


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The beta cuck and the white knight kid were the icing on the cake. It has to expected though. Most boys are horny and want to impress girls even on the Internet, no matter the cost. No need to attempt any kind of conversation in this thread with that kind of filth. It's like trying to bring Tarzan back to civilization lol


you forgot the self righteous alt right white boy


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 19, 2018)

Does it matter? I personally know many female gamers  One is a good friend of mine, and often kicks my butt at Killer Instinct.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Does it matter? I personally know many female gamers  One is a good friend of mine, and often kicks my butt at Killer Instinct.


Now i realise how much this thread got derailed.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Now i realise how much this thread got derailed.



Tis why it was moved to the EOF grasshoppa


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The beta cuck and the white knight kid were the icing on the cake. It has to expected though. Most boys are horny and want to impress girls even on the Internet, no matter the cost. No need to attempt any kind of conversation in this thread with that kind of filth. It's like trying to bring Tarzan back to civilization lol


I dunno, you seem kinda uncivilized, too, by biting back so hard at that kid over minor stuff, and ranting at other members over it. 



JellyPerson said:


> Now i realise how much this thread got derailed.


It's the EOF now, mah boi, the train fell off the tracks long, long ago.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> I dunno, you seem kinda uncivilized, too, by biting back so hard at that kid over minor stuff, and ranting at other members over it.


Actually I think he's only biting back at me because I'm a kid and I'm bringing up valid points that are shattering his ever so fragile ego


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> I dunno, you seem kinda uncivilized, too, by biting back so hard at that kid over minor stuff, and ranting at other members over it.


You liked all those toxic posts because they fit your narrative. We have nothing to discuss here anymore. Whoever doesn't think like you must not be getting laid at all!


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

You have nothing to discuss but yet you are still here ... hmmm


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Whoever doesn't think like you must not be getting laid at all!


Woah pardner, you talking about yourself there?


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> You liked all those toxic posts because they fit your narrative.


What _narrative_? The truth? Yeah, okay, I guess so.



Song of storms said:


> Whoever doesn't think like you must not be getting laid at all!


You're responding to the wrong person, unless...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> I dunno, you seem kinda uncivilized, too, by biting back so hard at that kid over minor stuff, and ranting at other members over it.
> 
> 
> It's the EOF now, *mah boi*, the train fell off the tracks long, long ago.




Look what you made me do


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Indeed there are transgender male/females on this very site 3 that I know of. Myself being 1 of the 3.


There are actually far more who simply aren't public about being trans. It's worth noting that almost every predominate figure in the 3DS scene are part of the LGBT+


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There are actually far more who simply aren't public about being trans. It's worth noting that almost every predominate figure in the 3DS scene are part of the LGBT+


you mean the entire Nintendo hacking scene


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

I think @Song of storms could be a flat earther too seems to like fairy tales and all


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

@Song of storms face leek


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> You have nothing to discuss but yet you are still here ... hmmm


I was hoping to have a civilised discussion with the person I was talking to but it's hard to take her seriously with all the shit she did lol. So I was done with her. And now I'm done with you too, and any other white knight wannabe that's proving all my points so far


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> The beta cuck and the white knight kid were the icing on the cake. It has to expected though. Most boys are horny and want to impress girls even on the Internet, no matter the cost. No need to attempt any kind of conversation in this thread with that kind of filth. It's like trying to bring Tarzan back to civilization lol



You might wanna update your insult dictionary. Seems to be stuck on shitty memekid words.
People might take you a little more seriously then. 

Well probably not based on the wondrous mental gymnastics your mind attempts to pull to justify your own mediocrity.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> you mean the entire Nintendo hacking scene


Not quite the entire scene, just the vast majority are either of the LGBT+ or an Ally. There's an extremely small percentage noteworthy figures who don't fall into those groups.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

This is the EoF, nothing serious goes on the here ! begone !


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> I was hoping to have a civilised discussion with the person I was talking to but it's hard to take her seriously with all the shit she did lol. So I was done with her. And now I'm done with you too, and any other white knight wannabe that's proving all my points so far


Remind me of your points? I don't want to sift through ten pages of 'white knight wannabes' as you put it.


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2018)

I wonder why people intend to call females that play games "female gamers". I usally call them friends. I guess I'm not cool enough.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> There are actually far more who simply aren't public about being trans. It's worth noting that almost every predominate figure in the 3DS scene are part of the LGBT+


Yep I did not go public on this site about it myself until a few weeks ago when I thought fuck it why not tell everyone here. Everyone that I know in my life doesn't have a problem with it so why the hell should I care if people on here do lol.


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> but it's hard to take her seriously with all the shit she did lol


Like...calmly rebuff your points, and have a little go at some snark after you clearly went unhinged on the kid getting sarcastic with you? Yeah, I guess I just am an evil, evil person.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

I just think people should be themselves, gay, straight, trans whatever people are people just let them do their thing


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> I just think people should be themselves, gay, straight, trans whatever people are people just let them do their thing


I am a human dragon alien with 7 penises. Refer to me as "Ghe".


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> I just think people should be themselves, gay, straight, trans whatever people are people just let them do their thing


Exactly the one thing we all are is human and that is the only thing that should matter.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

@JellyPerson good luck to you mate


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> @JellyPerson good luck to you mate


Having 7 penises is troublesome.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Yep I did not go public on this site about it myself until a few weeks ago when I thought fuck it why not tell everyone here. Everyone that I know in my life doesn't have a problem with it so why the hell should I care if people on here do lol.


I came out a few years back as trans and only recently came out as a lesbian.
Bonus fact! To my knowledge, every single people who worked on and or helped with Luma 3DS are part of the LGBT+ or an Ally. Yours truly had hand in rebooting ReiNAND and personally helped with the production of Rei-Six.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Having 7 penises is troublesome.


I used to have only one penis but got rid of that a few years ago lol. I feel very sorry for you having 7.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 19, 2018)

I can imagine. But don't let society get you down, they'll understand one day


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

not gonna lie here, I don't get the point of changing your gender, but I respect that, and all the best to you. :-)


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> not gonna lie here, I don't get the point of changing your gender, but I respect that, and all the best to you. :-)


And I respect your honesty in saying that. And this is not the thread for me to try and explain the point to you. Not to mention the fact that I may have had 1 to many vodkas tonight and probs wont explain it tje best I can lol


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

But what if I'm a cat?
We all know that cats are the internet resident, secretly plotting for the extinction of dogs.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> But what if I'm a cat?
> We all know that cats are the internet resident, secretly plotting the extinction of dogs.


what if you're a person named Vin who is coincidentally "cool"?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> what if you're a person named Vin who is coincidentally "cool"?


That would be me.
Any other Vin's are fakers and really not cool.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> what if you're a person named Vin who is coincidentally "cool"?


Yes VinsCool is one cool cat lol.


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> But what if I'm a cat?
> We all know that cats are the internet resident, secretly plotting for the extinction of dogs.


Especially the hello kitty cats in particular


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2018)

Will the real vins, please stand up?


----------



## ELBOW5 (Aug 19, 2018)

TyDye said:


> just wondering


 We'll Boys mostly play games


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

Will somebody be so kind as to fetch me a bottle of vodka and a pack of cigarettes please as I'm all out and the shops are shut and this solo party I'm having in ma house is just getting started lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Will the real vins, please stand up?


*5 of us stand up, looking at each others confused*


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

@VinsCool


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

uiaad said:


> I think @Song of storms could be a flat earther too seems to like fairy tales and all


I am like 80% sure he's actually a dupe of another member who got banned.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

well I wonder who.... :thinking:


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> well I wonder who.... :thinking:


Me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

Yall are bastards why is nobody bringing me what I need get me vodka now lol. Time to sit in the corner and cry myself to sleep. Nobody loves me sob sob


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Me.


Nah it was me.

Didn't learn the lesson back in April


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Chary said:


> Me.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Yall are bastards why is nobody bringing me what I need get me vodka now lol. Time to sit in the corner and cry myself to sleep. Nobody loves me sob sob


I drank it all.
Nothing personnel


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I drank it all.
> Nothing personnel


You are not so cool after all lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> You are not so cool after all lol.


I'm so sorry I cannot stand for my name lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'm so sorry I cannot stand for my name lol


Its ok I still love you and think you are cool but that may be the booze talking lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Its ok I still love you and think you are cool but that may be the booze talking lol.


I know that feel


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Yall are bastards why is nobody bringing me what I need get me vodka now lol. Time to sit in the corner and cry myself to sleep. Nobody loves me sob sob


Don't have vodka, but I have the musical equivalent to it:


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2018)

Not call @VinsCool cool? He is the freaking Pope! He is doop!


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Not call @VinsCool cool? He is the freaking Pope! He is doop!


Doesn't the Pope rape children?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Doesn't the Pope rape children?


Duuude you promised to not tell


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Duuude you promised to not tell


Awwwwww shit guess I did too much of the cocaine :-(


----------



## linuxares (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Doesn't the Pope rape children?


I never said of the Catholics right? Some chat weeks ago I called him the Pope of the Temps


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

linuxares said:


> I never said of the Catholics right? Some chat weeks ago I called him the Pope of the Temps


Oh


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 19, 2018)

Why are you male ?


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Alkéryn said:


> Why are you male ?


I have a penis and balls. You?


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I have a penis and balls.



Hey wait a minute what happened to the other 6 lol.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Hey wait a minute what happened to the other 6 lol.


Cut 'em off with surgical scissor. It was too inconvenient having 7 cocks and 7 balls.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 19, 2018)

To answer plainly, there are a few dudes, but a lot of male bitches on this site. Not reading 12 pages of an EoF thread, because I'm not a bitch, dude.





JellyPerson said:


> It was too inconvenient having 7 cocks and 7 balls.













Dude, use the seven balls to wish for a bigger coop. Cutting Shen-Ron and Rooster bros off is either a traffic violation or fucked up--they need their fix and they're good for the money.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> To answer plainly, there are a few dudes, but a lot of male bitches on this site. Not reading 12 pages of an EoF thread, because I'm not a bitch, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sheeet


----------



## Alkéryn (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> I have a penis and balls. You?


Idk why ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

This thread has received a lot of attention


----------



## Aldoria (Aug 19, 2018)

whi is nearly everyone on this website english


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Aldoria said:


> whi is nearly everyone on this website english


I actually don't speak English, nor can I read/type due to the fact that I am literally a dog.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I actually don't speak English, nor can I read/type due to the fact that I am literally a dog.


dog or succubus?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> dog or succubus?


Dog pretending to be a succubus, pretending to be human, really a dog.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Dog pretending to be a succubus, pretending to be human, really a dog.


HoT


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 19, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> HoT



Don't be fooled:


----------



## DarthDub (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm a grill.


----------



## Seriel (Aug 19, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I'm a grill.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I'm a grill.


Yeah baby, I'll oil you up and fry a hamburger and put it on your buns


----------



## Canna (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Yeah baby, I'll oil you up and fry a hamburger and put it on your buns


 I bet the girls love you 

I Say its nice to have the girls here, makes a god damn change,


----------



## Seriel (Aug 19, 2018)

Canna said:


> I Say its nice to have the girls here too makes a god damn change,


"too"
You say that like this place was all-male and then we just suddenly showed up


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> "too"
> You say that like this place was all-male and then we just suddenly showed up


im pretty sure the founder of this site was male


----------



## Canna (Aug 19, 2018)

Seriel said:


> "too"
> You say that like this place was all-male and then we just suddenly showed up


Edited happy sorry lol


----------



## Seriel (Aug 19, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> im pretty sure the founder of this site was male


damn u rite lol


Canna said:


> Edited happy sorry lol


ok


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2018)

For some reason, I can see this thread becoming the new "Milk is bad for you."


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 20, 2018)

why are we here
why do we exist
what is the meaning of life
will we ever accomplish anything?
does anything matter?
yes.
the answer....
lies within....
Bubsy 3D


----------



## Canna (Aug 20, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> why are we here
> why do we exist
> what is the meaning of life
> will we ever accomplish anything?
> ...



Now you make me wanna watch monty python
Always look on the bright side of life Whistle whistle


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 20, 2018)

Looking back, the alt-right guy reminds me of Spectral Blizzard.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Aug 20, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Looking back, the alt-right guy reminds me of Spectral Blizzard.


Well, he does have alts...

@shaunj66 can you post some statistics on percentages of members who are male/female/unknown?


----------

